# Sushi night anyone?



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was thinking maybe we should do another casual forum dinner since the last one was so much fun! So here we are:

Date: Saturday, 6th November
Place: Bentoya on Sheikh Zayed Road

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/7744-bento-ya

Bentoya is one of my favourite sushi places simply because it is unpretentious, the food is great and it's affordable!

So, who's in? Let me know!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'm out - will be on the very big bird A380 back from Manchester.

Otherwise I would have gone, even though I am not a major fan of Sushi:

Have fun

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well if you had confirmed, I'm sure a lot of people would've blindly followed 

Hopefully we'll be able to get a couple of confirmations in or it's just going to be me and my Japanese comics! 

Safe travels Mike and hope to see you at quiz on Monday.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m out, i`ll be at work looking after Mike`s 380 and a couple of hundred other flights.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you Mike and Felix for declining my invitation! 
Boys and their planes...pfft!!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

If you will be the guide to the right selections, i'm in.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great!! :clap2: We finally have a confirmation!!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

im in baby!! not big on sushi but wud b great fun catching up wit my fav little woman


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not that little


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

little-r than me... argument over


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I was told by a very reputable source that Bentoya is authentic ... 

Since you mentioned Sushi ... have you considered this Japanese restaurant at Al Khalij Palace?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh wow, I didnt know you read hiragana / katakana / kanji ... 

That's hot 



pamela0810 said:


> Well if you had confirmed, I'm sure a lot of people would've blindly followed
> 
> Hopefully we'll be able to get a couple of confirmations in or it's just going to be me and my Japanese comics!
> 
> Safe travels Mike and hope to see you at quiz on Monday.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm not that little


I'm skin & bones ... 

I'm skinnier than you both combined ... PERIOD...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, Bento-Ya is very authentic. 

I'm not sure which other place you are talking about Ari. :confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Oh wow, I didnt know you read hiragana / katakana / kanji ...
> 
> That's hot


Only Kanji 
Now please confirm or I might end up doing the Harakiri on Saturday!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll be the katana holder


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh kanji my .... 

You happen to only read the most complicated and extensive set of them all ... LOL

There is much for me to learn, Oh Mistress ... (dont forget my safe word)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Kisaku at Al Khalij Palace ... and they have REAL katsu don!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

And what was Sushi called before it became popular - Fishing Bait.

Will let you know closer to the day Pammy.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Stewy!  Oh just for the record everyone, no alcohol served at this restaurant.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks Stewy!  Oh just for the record everyone, no alcohol served at this restaurant.


Thats ok there is always an after party for that 
But I better behave the "Trouble and Strife" returns monday


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am in


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Thanks Stewy!  Oh just for the record everyone, no alcohol served at this restaurant.


Kisaku serves alcohol ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For a Saturday evening out, will be fun. It is a basic good sushi place that is light on your wallet. The other place is in the high price range for a group get together. The other place is also in a hotel. This place is an actual restaurant!!! No hoity toity hotel to walk through. YEA!!!! 

Next week, you can pick where you want to host a forum get together Ari.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@ Stewy: Trouble and strife has been dearly missed. Give her a "welcome back" hug from me!

@ Jynx: We need a wasabi encore from you! 

@ Ari: Hope you have a wonderful time at Kisaku!   We'll see you on Saturday!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Wha ev ... I happen to "adore" both places ... 

And I do like Bentoya for their miso ramen + "fake" katsu don ... 

And no, I don't organize ... I just participate-ize ..LOL

Dude: "Do you like Japanese food?"
Chick: "I love Japanese food!"
Dude: "What is your favorite?" 
Chick: "My favorite? California Roll!!!"
Dude: ???!!!???? thinking ... "Gai jin Nihon ryori..."





Jynxgirl said:


> For a Saturday evening out, will be fun. It is a basic good sushi place that is light on your wallet. The other place is in the high price range for a group get together. The other place is also in a hotel. This place is an actual restaurant!!! No hoity toity hotel to walk through. YEA!!!!
> 
> Next week, you can pick where you want to host a forum get together Ari.


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

this sounds tempting... i love asian food, not sushi though but i would love some noodles and rice if available... i should ask my partner if we could join and then i'll confirm if we're in...

i don't know how this works though since i'm new but i'd love to meet new people.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Oooh sushi - i m in


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't try Sushi before is it nice ? . Indeed my mind stuck only with Arabic food and I like so much


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

For those of you who have confirmed, does 8:00pm sound ok? If you do not have my cell number, do PM me and I will give you directions on how to find us. 
Look forward to seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry. Got to cancel my presence. Maybe next time


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Had a great time Pam! Thanks for organizing it and to vitaesmorte & jynx girl for the amazing company.. and btw, i hav new respect for Jynxy after what happened when she dropped me off (hope u got home safe)

n just for the record... i will always regret not having taken pics of the roman emirati! sigh... no ones gonna believe me!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Had a lovely time! Thanks everyone


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks guys for the laughs... And yes, you should have got the pic of the cape especially!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Only and only in Dubai would you see a guy at a sushi restaurant dressed like a Roman emperor!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

D'oh! I missed this! Haven't logged on for a while  I've only had sushi 2-3 times but would've loved to try this out.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

keep an eye out on the forum a little before the weekend... ull see all the posts the enterprising ones put up for the fun stuff u can take part in 

join us for one of the thursday night drinks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would definitely be in for the Thursday night drinks thingy when I live on the good side of Dubai, stuck near the Sharjah border so far and I'm hating it.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

This was last night ..?? I was under the impression that this is happening tonight?? 

I was there myself ... surprised that I didnt see y'all since the place is hella tiny ... 

Did y'all like them California Rolls?? LOL


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the great time and organization. I did not have such fun for a while


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Thanks for the great time and organization. I did not have such fun for a while


@ Vita you should join us more often!
@ Ari: Pfft!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Well .. I got my bentoya fill ... that's all that matters ... 

and I got to check out the electronically operated "throne" ..


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

I have no idea why, but I was sure it was supposed to be tonight.

As it was yesterday night I definitely do not think I will be able to make it.:doh:

But as some of you were talking about how "authentic" the place is, I take it you guys are well versed in the subtlties of the Japanese cuisine.

Does any one of you Japan aficionado know of a good (I'd even settle for a decent) okonomiyaki place ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As my grandmother is from Japan, a little versed in it.... The funny pancakes my grandmother used to make when we were little 

No idea where to go to get them THOUGH...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I dunno if there are any okonomiyaki places here ... 

There's nothing "little" about them pancakes tho ... 

@ Jynx ... I didnt know you got some Japanese in ya ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> I dunno if there are any okonomiyaki places here ...
> 
> There's nothing "little" about them pancakes tho ...
> 
> @ Jynx ... I didnt know you got some Japanese in ya ...


My 'dad' (who is really my step dad but its my dad to me) was adopted by his real mother's brother, who was married to what he considers his mother who his father met while stationed over in japan, who was.... japanese. She died when he was 12, and then my stepgrandfather married his wife's sister... so still a japanese lady, just not my dads 'mother' but what he considers his aunt, is my stepmother but really I guess it should be my step aunt but isnt. Complex enough ?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think this thread will be post-free for a while until we can figure out what you just said


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its a normal family I think


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

normal for you ******** s
Waits for the backlash.....


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Why don't we make meetings regularly in previously-experienced world cuisines?
:hungry:

As thursday night drinks, we can make friday or saturday night fever... sorry meals


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Is Mike bashing my heritage again? 

Ya happen to know that we, the ********, invented the mullet, wifebeaters, Malboros, bleach blond and cutoffs ... 

And contrary to popular belief, gold teeth came from us... not them rappers, just ask Dolly and Billy ...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

VitaEsMorte said:


> Why don't we make meetings regularly in previously-experienced world cuisines?
> :hungry:
> 
> As thursday night drinks, we can make friday or saturday night fever... sorry meals


i think thats an awesome idea vita!! lets please do it... so pam or mike... whr we going next weekend?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> i think thats an awesome idea vita!! lets please do it... so pam or mike... whr we going next weekend?


How about some nice Lebanese cuisine next? 
I'm a big fan of Al Arz (the one in Jumeirah) and also heard that Jedoudna on the JBR Walk is good. One of you will have to put up a thread though as I might be heading back home one of these days.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o no no... no jumeirah or JBR... lets keep this dinner thing (my) wallet friendly please! im sick of all the drinks things happening at the marina!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

The lebanese at Dubai mall is good.. the first one as you come out to the fountain not the second so much, as is the lebanese at the madinat.. actually I haven't had bad lebanese here.. Found a good one in karama also.. (Yahalla or similar?! near the fish market anyway...)... 

All the lebanese we have had tends to be similarly priced..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Al Arz is quite reasonably priced too. Ipshi, do not worry.....let's keep these meal outs casual so that it's easy on everyone's wallet.
I really hope newbies join in too as that's the whole point of posting it up on this forum.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Al Arz is quite reasonably priced too. Ipshi, do not worry.....let's keep these meal outs casual so that it's easy on everyone's wallet.
> I really hope newbies join in too as that's the whole point of posting it up on this forum.


I agree, the food at Arz Lebanon is very good. We eat there regulary (or get delivery).


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

we will come when we are back.. 

.. as long as its not italian..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I agree, the food at Arz Lebanon is very good. We eat there regulary (or get delivery).


:clap2: We've got Elphy's approval as well! 

Ipshi, why don't you put up a thread, their food is really amazing and the one at Jumeirah has outdoor seating as well. 
It's in Jumeirah 3 on the Jumeirah Beach Road and their number is 04 394 7736


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

oh man!! Jumeirah? And im putting up a thread? Erm... u know how much a cab from here to there will cost me... i dont think i wanna travel so far for lebanese... no offence


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm..i would love to join in...

But the place seems worlds across if i need to travel by a cab..m put up in AL-KHAIL gate... ne members upto car pooling ( hope that exists in dubai)...

Btw can someone help me wid a way to reach there without drilling too many holes into by already shrunk wallet...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mohammed my friend, before your post gets deleted, I suggest you take a look at the new forum rules....text speak and abbreviations are not allowed.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

was that txt speak? seemed pretty comprehensible to me... ahh but then i am frm the digital age


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> was that txt speak? seemed pretty comprehensible to me... ahh but then i am frm the digital age


We all are, or we wouldn't be online. 

The rules are for all. Please comply so that everyone can read posts without trying to decipher what people mean. It really is no harder to type in proper English using punctuation....


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> We all are, or we wouldn't be online.


aah madame, i was merely pulling pamela's tiny leg since she keeps pointing out how "young" i am... a matter of a shared joke u see


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> Aah madame, I was merely pulling Pamela's tiny leg since she keeps pointing out how "young" I am. A matter of a shared joke you see.


And I've quoted & edited your post to clarify how to write properly...

:wink:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Even though I am the hater of dubai.. I am a nice person who always offers to give rides to anyone after an event


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

Then congratulations for Expat Forum Gourmet Club 

Let's find a slogan for motivation to eat more 

"Take your spoon,
fly to the moon,
if you hung up with us,
you will find Nirvana soon"
lane:

I will be in Istanbul until the end of Eid, but after that I will be fully attending to the events.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am up for different cuisines of the world, and Lebanese is good. I cant make the next weekend as I will be down Yas Island with Kanye and Prince

PS I wanna try some obscure food countries and places, Icelandic Puffin anyone


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I am up for different cuisines of the world, and Lebanese is good. I cant make the next weekend as I will be down Yas Island with Kanye and Prince
> 
> PS I wanna try some obscure food countries and places, Icelandic Puffin anyone


How about Filipino fermented duck eggs ... or rocky mountain oysters ... LOL


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

What about balut?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> How about Filipino fermented duck eggs ... or rocky mountain oysters ... LOL


I'm amazed that people want to try out different cuisines. If I remember correctly, everyone refused to try out the brain masala at Ravi's. So it's safe to say, we're not having any Rocky Mountain Oysters out here either! 
Just for the record....I've seen them at Lulu's 
I like filipino food. Defintely not trying the duck eggs but otherwise, it's delicious!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm down for some brain masala ... 

rocky mountain oysters is bomb Pammy ... it beats oysters in certain levels 

Perhaps dog stew .. or cat porridge .. you know what they say about us, Flip  LOL


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> What about balut?


And you just happen to find that delicacy ... extremely enjoyable?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Eating balut is rather pointless for me  and I'm staying away from Rocky Mountain Oysters too! Oddly enough, I remember even talking about it at Ravi's because they refused to eat the brain!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Mah momma says eating them brains makes youz go smarter ...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Na I have always had filipino friends.. they told me about it when I was a kid.. and that they have to be blindfolded the first time they eat it! EW!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Balut - had to do a google on this one - uke: I will pass on this one. Mind you reading the Wiki definition, may they are not so bad after all.



A balut is a fertilized duck (or chicken) egg with a nearly-developed embryo inside that is boiled and eaten in the shell.

Popularly believed to be an aphrodisiac and considered a high-protein, hearty snack, balut are mostly sold by street vendors in the regions where they are available. It is commonly sold as streetfood in the Philippines. They are common, everyday food in some other countries in Southeast Asia, such as in Laos and Thailand (where it is called Khai Luk), Cambodia (Pong tea khon in Cambodian),[1] and Vietnam (Trứng vịt lộn or Hột vịt lộn in Vietnamese). *They are often served with beer.

*


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Baluuuuuttttt balut na baluuuuuttttttt

I've heard of tupperware parties .... pleasure parties .... someone should host a Balut Party ..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Take you spoon ... fly to the moon
if you hangout with us ... you'll find Nirvana up .... 

  



VitaEsMorte said:


> Then congratulations for Expat Forum Gourmet Club
> 
> Let's find a slogan for motivation to eat more
> 
> ...


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Do they have food festivals here? Wild food ones or similar?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Whos "they"?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

"They" as in people who eat food? 

I think there was a tiny one that showcased homemade businesses or small businesses, mainly desserts. I didn't go but heard it was good!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

the ominous they Ari.. 

As in something organised by someone who I am unaware of whom currently that organises food festivals in Dubai.... 

Clear as mud? 

Omg.. desserts.. right up my alley  

I want Pammy to take me to eat indian sweets.. as all the ones I have tried I haven't liked yet (all three or so of them lol!)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you had arabic sweets? Kunafa is my favorite and although they make a good one here, it's so much better in Jordan, in fact most foods are better in Jordan!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

dont really like them either..or thai sweets for that matter.. pavlova, trifle, russian fudge  mmmmmm...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I think those were there, I saw the pics! They had lots of cakes, felt bad that I didn't go but I think my body was grateful I didn't add a million kgs that day!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

...Kiwis do the best desserts...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Even though I am the hater of dubai.. I am a nice person who always offers to give rides to anyone after an event


WOW @ jynxy!!! thats sooooooo sweet!! ok so done... im taking over this saturday's dinner


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Side note - best if the person knows how to get back to 'home' as it does make it a bit easier (not calling you out or anything Ipshi  )


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

aaah... i know that was sooooooooo horrible wasn't it?? i am truly sorry!!!
:redface::redface::redface:
:behindsofa:
:redface::redface::redface:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:tongue1: just normal outing in dubai.. wouldnt know what to do if I didnt get lost.


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

@pam :  .sorry din go through the forum rules, will take care the next time. 

by the way.. wats the agenda like??

Sushi or lebanese or balut or arabian food or kiwi food or ravi`s brain(lol)..????

If its lebanese on the platter.. last evenin i just happened to spot a ERF Lebanese close to emirates mall .. hope that would be a little closer and transport friendly to a lot of people.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mohammedmanzoor said:


> @pam :  .sorry din go through the forum rules, will take care the next time.
> 
> by the way.. wats the agenda like??
> 
> ...


You do realise that you are still typing in text speak right, or is it just a lot of spelling mistakes? 
I'll leave it up to Ipshi to decide where she would like to go but what might be transport friendly to you could be a terrible inconvenience to someone else, unfortunately one of the nuances of Dubai that we have to get used to.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Balut or brains - I'd rather starve! Ewwww

There is a food festival type thing in Media City in March most years. A small food market should up opening agin on Fridays' nr Souk al Bahar soon.

You can also get some interesting foodstuffs at Global Village. Try the Thai pavillion especially, but also things to take home from KSA & Yemen ones.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Elphy  yum! 

Love trying different foods ..


----------



## drummondshelley (Nov 9, 2010)

Bummer, missed it.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello People, the next installment of the dinner parties has been posted! Hoping to see everyone there!! 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...y-14th-dinner-arz-lebanon-restaurant-jbr.html


----------

